# Slang



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

Would anyone in the U.S. know what 'on the QT' means? I have an American use that phrase in dialogue and I'm wondering if it would even be known in the States, much less understood.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 27, 2013)

Am not American but I have family working over there who have picked up 'on the down low' which may be more apt? It's a different class of slang though so may not necessarily suit your character...?


----------



## Sam (Apr 27, 2013)

'Down low' works lovely. Thanks.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 27, 2013)

On the qt may have more recent connotations but it's pretty old, fifties at least. To me it just means surreptitiously, without vulgar connotations. On the down low seems much more recent and has, for me at least, vulgar connotations. Seems like this could be easily googled?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't use 'on the down low'. What pp said.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 27, 2013)

On the QT is basically keeping things quiet.  You could use the slang, "Off the record."  "On the down low," has a negative connotation in some circles as being a closet homosexual.

Let me clarify a little, I don't mean being a homosexual is negative, but those that use the term, "on the down low," do, thus why they use the slang.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 27, 2013)

> "On the down low," has a negative connotation in some circles as being a closet homosexual.


Not sure how negative the connotation is. In the movies at least, it's often self-descriptive.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 27, 2013)

ppsage said:


> Not sure how negative the connotation is. In the movies at least, it's often self-descriptive.




If they didn't consider it negative, why would they want to keep it 'on the down low,' where other people didn't know about it?  Wouldn't that be counter-intuitive?


----------



## ppsage (Apr 27, 2013)

> Wouldn't that be counter-intuitive?


Maybe. When did that ever stop anybody? I expect the negative thing is an expected bigoted reaction, from wives was often the implication I gathered; the dudes themselves thought being on the down low was cool.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 28, 2013)

Although we know those are the origins, I understood that the phrase had made a transition to just meaning something that has to be kept quiet but for more weighty reasons than, perhaps, 'on the QT'? Also that you would not find a well-to-do American using it but that you would in everyday city slang? :scratch:


----------



## ppsage (Apr 28, 2013)

> the phrase had made a transition


I think this is probable. Personally, now, I hear qt kind of often, down low never, even on media.


----------



## moderan (Apr 28, 2013)

"On the sly" is the expression I hear more often than the two already presented.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 28, 2013)

I hear, "off the record," all the time, "just between you and me," or "between you, me, and a fence post."


----------



## squidtender (Apr 28, 2013)

Here in Oregon "on the down low" is still used often . . . but they say "keep it on the DL". Usually after they tell you a secret or where to find drugs.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't believe I've ever heard "on the QT" before, but then I never was one of the cool kids either.


----------



## philistine (Apr 28, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken- and I don't believe I am- the expression 'on the QT' originated in the US, though it's not used nearly as much as it once was. I always associated its usage more with Americans than I did with the British (or anyone else).

EDIT: This reminds me of the film _L.A Confidential_, where the reporter says, 'remember friends, this is all off the record, on the QT... and very, _hush, hush!'_


----------



## FleshEater (May 22, 2013)

I've never heard on the QT.

Around Western PA we use between you and me the most.


----------



## Panthera Onca (May 24, 2013)

I've lived in the U.S. my whole life and only heard it on L.A. Confidential. I've heard "off the record" and "between you and me" a lot in Southern New Jersey.


----------

